# How often do you buy new shoes?



## hawaii02 (May 26, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Jessica Simpson thongs for summer last night. Who else is on the shoe-buying bandwagon?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 26, 2009)

Whenever the seasons change (well can be any time really) I go on a shoe and handbag spending spree!!  I can't seem to get enough of either.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

probably a couple times a month...then I may go many months without buying any at all....it just depends....I think I buy more in the summer....I love cute sandals


----------



## gildedangel (May 26, 2009)

I don't buy shoes very often, maybe twice a year. I don't feel like I need tons of shoes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 26, 2009)

Once a month?


----------



## User35 (May 26, 2009)

yeah about once a month , whenever I go outta town and I visit a place with a mall. We only have Kmart and a crummy JCpenny in my town so I take advantage when I leave!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 26, 2009)

I usually buy a pair or two a season. Sometimes more. I go through phases of what type of clothing I'm into, so I buy based on that.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 26, 2009)

not often enough...haha but maybe once a month and sometimes i'll go months without buying shoes...i'm actually really picky


----------



## Okami08 (May 26, 2009)

I haven't purchased a new pair of shoes in over a year.  I have one pair of shoes I wear pretty much all the time, and I think I wear other shoes maybe a dozen times a year.  Possibly less.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 26, 2009)

I'm really bad for buying shoes but I have been very very controlled this year.

Last year by this time I had bought about 50 pairs of shoes, this year I've bought 5 and of those I have gotten through 3


----------



## Esme (May 26, 2009)

I often buy new shoes to go with a certain outfit.
I did just score a pristine pair of white Doc Martens at the Goodwill for $4.50. They don't even look like they have ever been worn!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

i used to buy shoes all the time and i mean like a pair a week!!! so you can imagine how many pairs of shoes i actually have! soi haven't actually bought any new shoes in about 8 months! 

oh i tell a lie. i bought some new work shoes (boring black leather ones from clarks) and some hot pink sandals from primark for £4 which are a bargain!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 26, 2009)

I usually only buy shoes when I want a pair to go with a certain outfit.

I use any occasion as an excuse to buy a new pair of shoes. 

Going to a wedding? Oh I need a new outfit AND a new pair of shoes..

going to visit a friend for a few days, I need a new pair of shoes to wear to the airport.

Going out on the boat this weekend? I think I better buy a new pair of flippy floppys to wear . 

lol


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2009)

I usually buy new gym shoes every 6 months. As for other shoes- whenever I am bored (sorry husband) or see something I have to have. I have BIG feet so I am limited as to what I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lucky husband)


----------



## belle89 (May 26, 2009)

On average, I buy one pair each season with the exception of summer. In the summer, I buy several sandals. Lately, I buy shoes whenever I want another pair, have money or see a pair I must have.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 27, 2009)

Is anyone into the fringe sandals (gladiator-style or not)? Like these?


----------



## luvsic (May 27, 2009)

Count me in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just bought some gladiator sandals. I don't know what exactly I'm looking for next but I am always up for that "surprise purchase" that never seems to get old...

My pattern for buying shoes is quite random, I don't necessarily go shoe hunting unless I really don't have one single pair to match an outfit, but I can't narrow it down to a definite time period =/


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

I usually buy as the seasons change. Here in Australia we're heading into winter so I've already bought a couple of new pairs of boots and some closed toe shoes (black, round toe patent leather platforms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in love with them)

I think if you've worn them allot over the previous season they're probably worn out and in need of replacing. But I'm a complete shoe addict so I don't really need an excuse to buy new shoes, I'm usually compelled to by some invisable force


----------



## kittykit (May 27, 2009)

About once a month...  I always tell myself I don't have enough shoes or I need a pair of new shoes to match the new dresses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My man doesn't understand why I need so many shoes *I've around 50 pairs at the moment*  because he said all he needs are 5 pairs (2 for work, 1 for casual, 1 for sports and 1 for outdoor activities).


----------



## Boasorte (May 27, 2009)

I bought a pair of flats/sneakers every other week when I was working


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 27, 2009)

Average once or twice a month
I have so many shoes, I still have some brand new in the box.
I wish I had the self-control to limit wanting to buy more shoes. I get so many coupons from Kohl's and they always have shoes on sale & also I get rewards certificates from buying shoes at Famous Footwear, so that doesn't help, either.

hawaii02: :thumbs up: I have some gladiator style fringe sandals in blue.


----------



## mtrimier (May 27, 2009)

Maybe once every 2-3 months? Dunno. I usually buy a bunch of shoes in one fell swoop, like this past weekend(got three pair of Chucks), and then nothing for a few months unless I see something really cool.


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 27, 2009)

I'm a shoe addict. I tend to buy shoes whenever I see a pair that strikes my fancy, but that can happen semi randomly. 
I work in a shoe store, too, so that's definitely not a good thing for my wallet. 
Especially since we just dropped our "50% off the lowest marked price" sale. I came home from yesterday with a new bag and a pair of low purple pumps >.<


----------



## mahreez (May 27, 2009)

i don't buy shoes regularly, only when i have some extra cash. but then since the season changes here in shanghai i had to buy some sandals as well. i got the gold gladiator ones and the black with gold zipper sandals  from h&m. 

and i want to buy flats from the cheap market too maybe next month.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

Has anyone used Women's Shoes, Formal Dresses, Teen Clothing | GoJane to buy shoes??


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Has anyone used Women's Shoes, Formal Dresses, Teen Clothing | GoJane to buy shoes??_

 
sorry, never purchased from there, but do want to say they have a lot of nice shoes! and free shipping for orders over $50


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

I've already picked out at least two pairs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's why I was curious!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Is anyone into the fringe sandals (gladiator-style or not)? Like these?




_

 
  i'm sorry but i think that is the ugliest shoe ever..lol..i really don't know why fringe is making a come back....how about those cuff sandles i've been seeing everywhere..they just make your foot look weird..or maybe it's just me


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

My sister in law is from brazil so every 6 months she sends me a about a dozen pair of heels from passadera, they are always very cute and comfortable!  Other than that im often replacing slippers and i buy a pair or two of designer shoes once a year.


----------



## aivenfae (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't buy shoes too often.. but for the last 2 months I've been dying to buy more and more!


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm too picky to be buying shoes all the time. I usually buy the same shoe in 5 different colors.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 23, 2009)

Roughly 3 pairs of shoes a month.


----------

